# If you weren't induced, how long were your pregnancies?



## pollyanna123 (Dec 21, 2005)

Just curious.

For me,

#1- 41+2

#2- 40 exactly

#3- 41+1 and counting (might be my longest yet!)


----------



## sere234 (Feb 7, 2009)

38.5 weeks.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

40 +5 and 40 +6 respectively.


----------



## kristandthekids (Feb 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

#1 - 41+6

#2- 39+6

#3- I guess we'll see...


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

39 plus 6

40 plus 1

I did get pit with #1, but it was after ROM and I was in early labor, so I still consider it when I would have delivered.

My dates may have been a bit off (within 5 or 6 days) with DD2, when they did the exam, it seemed to my midwife that she was about a 39 weeker.


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

40 weeks
40 weeks
40 weeks 2 days


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

40+1

39


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

10 days late

4 days late

16 days late


----------



## kilamonster (Apr 15, 2007)

DS: 40 weeks exactly


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

41+4


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

#1 - 39 weeks on the nose

#2 - Guessing I won't be so lucky as to have an early babe this time around. Sigh.


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

41+4


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

40+2 [based on ultrasound dating--no clue when I conceived]

39+6 [knew my dates precisely]


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

Baby #1: 44 weeks

Baby #2: 43 weeks

Baby #3: 40 weeks (CS at term for placenta previa)


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

39+1


----------



## Cativari (Mar 26, 2007)

Ds 40+2

Dd2 41+4

Induced with dd1 born at 41 weeks


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

39 weeks


----------



## Sudonk (Nov 29, 2005)

DS1 - 39 + 4

DS2 - 39 + 4

DS3 - 39 + 4

And yes, those were 3 different pregnancies, not triplets.


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

40

39+6

40 (according to due date my midwife calculated- didn't chart this time)

40

<--- medical anomaly


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

39+3

42+3

42+3


----------



## kitkat5505 (Feb 22, 2005)

#1 39w6d #2 40w #3 39w4d #4/5 36w3d


----------



## miami mommy (Mar 1, 2010)

38+6


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

39 + 3


----------



## amaayeh (Jan 26, 2008)

40

40+6


----------



## tea_time (Oct 11, 2010)

38 wks


----------



## ericaness (Oct 9, 2008)

39+4


----------



## goinggreengirl (Nov 7, 2009)

41 + 3

ETA: Those last three days were labor...


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

40+5 although I expected it to go longer!


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

38 weeks


----------



## lizziebits (Sep 3, 2007)

37+4

38

110% sure about my dates.


----------



## goldingoddess (Jan 5, 2008)

41 + 3

My mom gestated longer and longer each time.

38

39+6

41+3


----------



## CBEmomma (Oct 24, 2010)

41 weeks

39 weeks 3 days


----------



## MrsJPS (Jan 12, 2011)

39+5


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

#1 : 37w5

#2: 39w2d and counting!


----------



## IngaAnne (Nov 19, 2009)

36 weeks exactly (surprise!)


----------



## Apple Girl (Nov 2, 2007)

#1: 39+3

#2: 41

#3: 42+4

At this rate, if I have another it'll be a 44 weeker. Yikes!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

#1- 42wks 3days

#2- 40wks 2days

#3- 42wks

#4- no idea yet, but I'm really really really hoping for a 39wk-er (the norm in DH's family)


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

43 + 1 DD1

43+6 DD2

Sure of my dates with both.

I really had to hold firm to avoid induction, but it was worth it to know that I allowed my babies to come out when *they* were ready.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Twins 35 and 1

#3 39 and 3

#4 39 even

#5 39 and 5

#6 38 and 6

#7 37 even

#8 39 even

#9 39 even

#10 37 and 3


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

#1 was 39 and 4

#2 was 40 and 4

#3 was 39 and 3

#4 is tbd...


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

(first one was induced at 41+1)

Second was 39+4.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

41+2 (went into labor on 41+1)


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

#1 4 days after EDD

#2 2 days before EDD

I was charting so I was pretty certain my EDD were accurate


----------



## Greenlea (Apr 21, 2010)

DS1: 38 +2

DS2: 41 +4


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

31+2

40+1

39+3

All boys, if that makes a difference


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, *carriebft*! That's neat/weird!

As for me:

42+5 with dd1

41+4 with dd2

41+0 with ds


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

#1: 40 exactly (I was charting)

#2: 40 + 2 hours.


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

#1 40 weeks

#2 40+2

#3 we'll see...


----------



## missjessicajames (Jan 23, 2009)

Only had one and she was exactly 39 weeks on the nose... just like I was when my mama had me


----------



## AimeeT (Feb 17, 2011)

40+3

I did get pit for augmentation later on.


----------



## samann1121 (Mar 10, 2010)

40+4

though I must admit to eating spicy food the evening before I went into labor.


----------



## macandcheese (Jun 22, 2010)

37 + 1


----------



## FaithF (Feb 19, 2011)

41 weeks, 3 days


----------



## karanyavel (May 8, 2010)

#1 - 40 weeks on the dot

#2 - induced early

#3 - 40+2


----------



## elluin (Nov 5, 2010)

Dd was born at 41 weeks, but I had contractions every 5 minutes for a full week.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

40

40 + 5


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sudonk*
> 
> DS1 - 39 + 4
> 
> ...


 My first 2 were each born at 39+4 as well. They were also the same weight and length too


----------



## natural&organicmom (Mar 25, 2008)

First - 41 wks, 1 week past day based on period

Second - 41 wks (although I was due Oct 28, and had her Dec 10, we determined that the bleeding in March was probably a miscarriage) i.e. 5 days past ultrasound date

Third - just two days shy of 42 wks i.e. 12 days past due


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Kid #1 was 40w3d, kid #2 was 39w3d.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

DS: 36+6 according to ultrasound dating, 37+2 according to the wheel

DD: 39 weeks exactly (based on ovulation date, charted this time)


----------



## earth-mama (Oct 3, 2009)

#1 41 + 5

#2 we'll see this summer


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

34 weeks + 6 days

35 weeks


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

37 weeks to the day.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

40+2

But went in to labor on my due date.


----------



## MadTown16 (Jan 12, 2011)

40 weeks, 4 days


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

38 weeks 4 days

38 weeks 6 days


----------



## chewynotcrunchy (Dec 19, 2010)

40 +6


----------



## squantz06812 (Dec 11, 2006)

42 exactly


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

38 weeks

40 weeks

42 weeks


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

#1: 39

#2: 40+4

#3: I am 36 +1 today and so we will see when this one decides to come!


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

#1 was induced at 40+1 so that doesn't count

#2 homebirth at 41+6


----------



## carepear (Nov 16, 2010)

39 weeks 3 days based on ovulation


----------



## colleen2851 (Feb 3, 2010)

DD, child #1: 10 days late
DS, child #2: 1 day late


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

#1: 40 wks + 3 days
#2: 40 wks exactly


----------



## Mamja (May 23, 2007)

DD was induced (pre-e) around 37-38 weeks, depending on whose dates you go by

DS came naturally at 39w5d, allowing me to avoid another induction







as my blood pressure kept rising.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

DC #1: 37w6d

DC #2: 38w1d

With my luck baby number three will be 43w


----------



## Aliy (Jun 1, 2010)

39 +6

38 +3

Currently 37 +3 ( or 38 + 6 depending on which dates you go with) we'll see when this baby comes


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

40+4 and 41+2


----------



## syn_ack89 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ds1 - 38+6
Ds2 - 38+6

Both of those were based on the due date estimates from my OB. I never charted or knew when they should be due. Also both were full moon babies. Don't know if that means anything.


----------



## Snowflake777 (Jan 6, 2011)

40+5

ETA: I went into labor at 40+4, but it took 24 hours.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

DS born at 41, first contractions at 40+3


----------



## laughingfox (Dec 13, 2005)

DD1: 42+2, didn't look a day over 38 weeks gestation, covered in vernix
DD2: 41+4, looked like a 42 weeker, a little flaky and wrinkly
(I had early ultrasounds and was pretty certain on conception dates both times)


----------



## jillybeans (Mar 11, 2005)

DD1: 38+6

DD2: 40+6

DD3: 35+4 due to PROM

Was told I'd be lucky to make it to term with this baby. ugh.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

37w0d 100% on my dates, charting

My water broke and they started pit, so I don't know if that's induced or not. But it wasn't planned to BE induced at 37w. Farts no, after having an almost preemie, I have huge respect for preemie mamas, and will be baking this baby every day possible!


----------



## maplesugar (May 24, 2005)

exactly 40 for both kids. both were born on their due date, naturally!


----------



## Meredith&Alexander (May 23, 2005)

DS1: 42+5

DS2: 40+5


----------



## echospiritwarrior (Jun 1, 2006)

39+0

42ish and

what I thought was 40+2 (charting) however it was likely a little more like 42 again (I had some zig zag temps and I can see where I would have made the mistake)


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

39

36

35

36 2/7


----------



## emhrnbsn (Mar 16, 2011)

My midwife stripped my membranes which started labor naturally at 41.5 weeks


----------



## purplepaperclip (May 19, 2008)

39 weeks


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyterae*
> 
> #1 : 37w5
> 
> #2: 39w2d and counting!


 Baby #2 arrived at 40w4d


----------



## wake_up (Aug 1, 2007)

39+2


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

39 weeks

40 + 3

39 weeks

39 weeks


----------



## happynaturalmama (Jan 15, 2010)

I was induced the first time around 

Second was 41 weeks.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

DS was born at 37+1, though I started contracting the night before and didn't realize it was labor.

I am currently at 36+4 and hoping this one comes earlyish too. DH's birthday is the day after tomorrow, so that would be a great day!


----------

